# Model's walks the Runway at the John Richmond Spring Summer 2014 Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week in Milan - Sept. 22,2013 (59x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## eagleeye. (24 Sep. 2013)

*Schöne Outfits...auch hier, alles tragbar für die normale Frau.
Sogar die transparenten Outfits wenn Frau sich denn getrauen würde 
Wobei, das "Zeugs" wird sicher nicht gerade billig sein..
...danke für diesen interessanten Beitrag.

ciao*


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2013)

Tragbar, aber nicht strassentauglich  jedenfalls nicht überall  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (26 Sep. 2013)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum, eine super show, jedoch bis auf einige ausnahmen ist das für mich keine frühling/sommer mode ausser man hätte sie verwendet für BISS ZUM ........... aber auch dort hätten sie nicht transparent getragen. vielen dank für die post.


----------

